# best muscle gaining steroid



## vette1derek (May 5, 2005)

what is the best ORAL steroid for adding muscle mass, and i want one that will keep my results after i stop taking it.


----------



## Mudge (May 5, 2005)

Best for adding mass, dianabol or anadrol.

Keep your results when you stop taking it, genetics, diet, training.

I love anadrol, but I dont keep much of anything when I stop taking it. I keep a little strength, but the mass is all in my legs, and it goes away after a few weeks. So dbol is the heaviest thing I'd recommend for anyone who is looking for the easy way out and is afraid of needles.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 5, 2005)

Why an oral cycle only? Add some test, a little d-bol and boom you rounding third base


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 6, 2005)

Would Tbol compare well to dbol in terms of weight you keep long AFTER PCT. You wont get alot of weight fast because of the fact theres little ,if any, water retention


----------



## Tha Don (May 6, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Would Tbol compare well to dbol in terms of weight you keep long AFTER PCT. You wont get alot of weight fast because of the fact theres little ,if any, water retention


this article talks about tbol in comparison to dbol:



			
				steroid.com said:
			
		

> OT has a predominantly anabolic effect which is combined with a relatively low androgenic component. On a scale of 1 to 100 the androgenic effect is very low -only a 6- and the anabolic effect is 53. (In comparison: the androgenic effect of Dianabol is 45 and its anabolic effect is 90.) Oral-Turinabol thus has milligram for milli-gram a lower effect than Dianabol. It is therefore not a steroid that causes a rapid gain in strength, weight, and muscle mass. Rather, the achievable results manifest themselves in a solid muscle gain and, if taken over several weeks, also in a good strength gain. The athlete will certainly not get a puffy look as is the case with Test-osterone, Dianabol, and Anadrol 50. The maximum blood concen-tration of Oral-Turinabol when taking 10, 20 or 40 mg/day is 1.5 -3.5 or 4.5 times the endogenous testosterone concentration (also see Dianabol). This clearly shows that the effectiveness of this compound strongly depends on the dosage.



if your going to run tbol, 40mg/ed would be a nice dose, i wouldn't expect the gains to be as good as that from dbol (as you can see from the article above, dbol mg for mg is a lot more anabolic and androgenic than tbol), but at 40mg gains should be pretty good, and u are right there will be less water retention so you will lose less size/weight when you come off, dbol is still the king though but tbol could be used as a milder alternative


----------



## LW83 (May 6, 2005)

?


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 6, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> this article talks about tbol in comparison to dbol:
> 
> 
> 
> if your going to run tbol, 40mg/ed would be a nice dose, i wouldn't expect the gains to be as good as that from dbol (as you can see from the article above, dbol mg for mg is a lot more anabolic and androgenic than tbol), but at 40mg gains should be pretty good, and u are right there will be less water retention so you will lose less size/weight when you come off, dbol is still the king though but tbol could be used as a milder alternative


 
Thanks D, Iv read that article aswel. You reckon that after all the PCT has finished and the water weight is gone and your back to normal, that dbol will be more likely to leave you with more muscle mass?


----------



## Witmaster (May 6, 2005)

Maybe I missed the connection somewhere Luke but what does Girl's Wiffle-ball have to do with Oral Steroids?


----------



## Tha Don (May 6, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Thanks D, Iv read that article aswel. You reckon that after all the PCT has finished and the water weight is gone and your back to normal, that dbol will be more likely to leave you with more muscle mass?


i do, after all dbol is the king, no other oral matches it in terms of mass building (apart from maybe drol), although from what i've heard tbol is not far behind, i think as a kickstart dbol would be better, as long as you could live with the edema (water/bloat) for 4 weeks, i'm actually thinking about using tbol for the last 4 weeks of my cycle, although i've not decided on that yet, i'd still like to run dbol/tbol/1test before my longer cycle to test the water


----------



## LW83 (May 6, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed the connection somewhere Luke but what does Girl's Wiffle-ball have to do with Oral Steroids?




Tee ball


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 6, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i do, after all dbol is the king, no other oral matches it in terms of mass building (apart from maybe drol), although from what i've heard tbol is not far behind, i think as a kickstart dbol would be better, as long as you could live with the edema (water/bloat) for 4 weeks, i'm actually thinking about using tbol for the last 4 weeks of my cycle, although i've not decided on that yet, i'd still like to run dbol/tbol/1test before my longer cycle to test the water


 
I only really noticed just how different the edema makes ya look. Dont really mind it though, because it all leaves.I was also thinkin of usin it for the first 5 weeks and again for the last 4 weeks(the tbol).

Are ya thinkin of callin off your tbol/dbol/1test cycle?


----------



## Mudge (May 6, 2005)

OT is Oral Turanibol, if people are calling it Tbol now thats just lame. Makes it sound like Tbomb or some shit.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 6, 2005)

I know its oral turinabol (turanabol?).Thought it was called tbol for short.


----------



## Witmaster (May 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Tee ball


  OK, I'm a little slow today.



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> OT is Oral Turanibol, if people are calling it Tbol now thats just lame. Makes it sound like Tbomb or some shit.


 That's exactly what I was thinking.


			
				Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> I know its oral turinabol (turanabol?).Thought it was called tbol for short.


 Ahhhh ok.


----------



## Mudge (May 6, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> I know its oral turinabol (turanabol?).Thought it was called tbol for short.



Someone might call it titties out there, but I've never heard if it called that. 

When I heard Tbol I instantly thought, legal product.


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2005)

yea, I'm not quite sure how OT got turned into tbol.  but it is NOTHING even similar to the effects of dbol.  you get next to zero water retention from OT


----------



## Tha Don (May 6, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Are ya thinkin of callin off your tbol/dbol/1test cycle?



i'm not too sure ATM, i was meant to be cutting now, then gonna run it when i get home over the summer, but i've lost way too much muscle so far on my cut so i had to stop and try and put what i've lost back on again, so that has set me back a couple of months as i'm having to try and put this weight back on

once i do get home i'll cut (not so drastically this time), so that will probably take me up to July, so i might run dbol/tbol/1test in aug and sept. pct in oct, then i will need to leave a couple of months off till i run the 14 weeker, so i might not start till Jan/Feb, which is too late, i want to start this fall (so i can run another cycle-cutter before next summer, i want to be looking good by then), so i might scrap the dbol/tbol/1test, really not sure right now because i already have 2 months worth of dbol and plenty of 1test and the tbol is on its way, so i'll see how i'm looking in a months time then decide, if i can i'll fit it in, if not then i'm sure my stuff will keep


----------



## Tha Don (May 6, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> yea, I'm not quite sure how OT got turned into tbol.  but it is NOTHING even similar to the effects of dbol.  you get next to zero water retention from OT


they are calling it tbol on muscletalk.co.uk, its really popular over here right now, the BD tabs are everywhere


----------



## Mags (May 6, 2005)

Turinabol (dehydrochloromethyltestosterone) 

what is this please and what are it's pro's and con's. I've run afew searches but it won't come up with any profiles etc, just tables listing banned substances for olympic committees etc. If anyone has a link etc, that'd be cool. Cheers guys


----------



## musclepump (May 6, 2005)

My source is having good deals on dbol, so I'm going to pick some up. Don't know when I'll use it though. How long before it generally expires? How many tabs (5mg each) would I need for a decent cycle mixed with Test E?


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 6, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i'm not too sure ATM, i was meant to be cutting now, then gonna run it when i get home over the summer, but i've lost way too much muscle so far on my cut so i had to stop and try and put what i've lost back on again, so that has set me back a couple of months as i'm having to try and put this weight back on
> 
> once i do get home i'll cut (not so drastically this time), so that will probably take me up to July, so i might run dbol/tbol/1test in aug and sept. pct in oct, then i will need to leave a couple of months off till i run the 14 weeker, so i might not start till Jan/Feb, which is too late, i want to start this fall (so i can run another cycle-cutter before next summer, i want to be looking good by then), so i might scrap the dbol/tbol/1test, really not sure right now because i already have 2 months worth of dbol and plenty of 1test and the tbol is on its way, so i'll see how i'm looking in a months time then decide, if i can i'll fit it in, if not then i'm sure my stuff will keep


 
Oh right, I see. That was unfortunate about the cutting. Im sure the big one ya have comin up will more than make up for this one if ya do miss it


----------



## redspy (May 6, 2005)

While Drol and Dbol are powerful let's not forget about good old M1T.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 6, 2005)

Dont forget about the new oral...Superdrol is comparable to M1T without less side effects.     Just because its still legal doesnt make it bad...its only legal because of a technicallity I believe.


----------



## Tha Don (May 6, 2005)

lol come on guys, we are talking about the "BEST oral steroid for adding muscle MASS"

m1t and superdrol?  i think not!


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 6, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> My source is having good deals on dbol, so I'm going to pick some up. Don't know when I'll use it though. How long before it generally expires? How many tabs (5mg each) would I need for a decent cycle mixed with Test E?


4-6 weeks @ 25-30 mg/ed should do it.


----------



## Tha Don (May 6, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> Turinabol (dehydrochloromethyltestosterone)
> 
> what is this please and what are it's pro's and con's. I've run afew searches but it won't come up with any profiles etc, just tables listing banned substances for olympic committees etc. If anyone has a link etc, that'd be cool. Cheers guys


heres some info about O-T

http://www.steroid.com/ORAL-TURINABOL.phtml
http://www.bodybuilding4life.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4631
http://www.intense-training.com/archive/t-18739.html


----------



## Mags (May 7, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> heres some info about O-T
> 
> http://www.steroid.com/ORAL-TURINABOL.phtml
> http://www.bodybuilding4life.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4631
> http://www.intense-training.com/archive/t-18739.html


Cheers dude


----------



## redspy (May 7, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> lol come on guys, we are talking about the "BEST oral steroid for adding muscle MASS"
> 
> m1t and superdrol?  i think not!


If you look at M1T and dianabol in Anabolics 2005 you'll see then rated as follows:



> M1T:  Anabolic: 910-1600 - Androgenic 100-220
> Dbol: Anabolic: 90-120  - Androgenic 40-60


Just because M1T was legal doesn't mean it's not that powerful.  Personally I think it's nasty stuff but it's technically a good mass builder.


----------



## redspy (May 7, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> Superdrol is comparable to M1T without less side effects.


Looking at some of the recent bloodwork appearing on AM (liver values and lipid profiles) I wouldn't be quite so sure about that.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 7, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> If you look at M1T and dianabol in Anabolics 2005 you'll see then rated as follows:
> 
> 
> Just because M1T was legal doesn't mean it's not that powerful.  Personally I think it's nasty stuff but it's technically a good mass builder.



you gotta stop looking at those stupid charts

By a BIGMAN


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2005)

i'm not that convinced that M1T is a powerfull as everyone claims.  the main reason why I feel that way is because 99% of the people who have used it are fairly new to resistance training so of course you will see drastic results.  i've seen newbies to resistance training gain 15 lbs of LBM off anavar only cycles.  and anavar is a weak anabolic.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 7, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Looking at some of the recent bloodwork appearing on AM (liver values and lipid profiles) I wouldn't be quite so sure about that.



Your right,    I was reading some of that too.   Maybe not as "side effect free" as was originally thought.    Personally I think D-bol is the real deal as long as you make sure your getting the real stuff.


----------

